# Unable to pair remote (RF) with Bolt OTA



## CIntiPW (May 12, 2021)

Other than this issue all is going great. But, you know, because I should be able to use voice commands I (now) really want to!

I'm unable to pair my remote to my Bolt OTA (only) in RF mode. IR works fine. 
I've read as much as I can and performed every procedure I could find but it's not pairing fully. Would be grateful for others' thoughts/experience.

I've:

Confirmed my Bolt is using TE4 (shows TiVo Home when TiVo button pressed, not TiVo Central)
Performed a global reset multiple times
Unpaired all remotes via the Settings screen
Removed batteries from the remote after global reset.
Unplugged the Bolt after trying to pair
The remote will flash amber slowly for quite a while (maybe 30 seconds) then turn off. When I hit any button the remote flashes red.

I've tried to pair using two different remotes. Same results with both.

I really feel like I've done everything instructed in this document but to no avail. 
https://support.tivo.com/articles/Product_Information/TiVo-Voice-Troubleshooting


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

I had a similar problem with a cable only Bolt. I returned it after trying for a day and giving up.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

CIntiPW said:


> Other than this issue all is going great. But, you know, because I should be able to use voice commands I (now) really want to!
> 
> I'm unable to pair my remote to my Bolt OTA (only) in RF mode. IR works fine.
> I've read as much as I can and performed every procedure I could find but it's not pairing fully. Would be grateful for others' thoughts/experience.
> ...


I had a similar problem last week, tried for 2 days then moved on. I did change the IR remote channel as I have several TiVos in close proximity, each have their own IR channel. Even in RF mode TiVo remotes will still uses IR at times. A day or 2 later the RF mode started working on it's own. Strange....


----------



## CIntiPW (May 12, 2021)

Sparky1234 said:


> A day or 2 later the RF mode started working on it's own. Strange....


 I'm hoping for a similar miracle. I fully expect to find pairing instructions that include sacrificing a goat.


----------



## CIntiPW (May 12, 2021)

Update: I'm getting mixed signals. The remote flashes red when a button is pushed indicating IR but I can point the remote at the ceiling or even in the opposite direction from the TiVo and the TiVo responds, which indicates (to me) that they're communicating via RF. Still, when I hit the voice button I get the D400 message. Tis a puzzlement.


----------



## High Technology (Apr 16, 2006)

Here's what tripped me up about a year ago: Put a set of *brand new, fresh alkaline* batteries in the remote. I had issues pairing, and while the remote worked fine in IR mode, it wouldn't pair with the existing batteries. I swapped the old batteries back in after the pairing and the remote worked with voice commands just fine, but it wouldn't pair with the older batteries.

Just a couple of other things, which may not apply, but I'm just throwing them out (since I have no experience sacrificing goats):
- Do you have any other TiVo devices in your home, that the remote could be pairing with (especially another Bolt or a MiniVox)? If so, unplug them temporarily until your remote is paired.

- Issue the pairing command standing within a few feet of the Bolt -- less than 2 feet away if possible. I remember reading this somewhere, and don't know if it will help, but it's also less messy than sacrificing a goat... Yeah, I know this one seems to contradict the first item (if another TiVo could be interfering), but worth a try.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

My experience. YMMV

Edge Remote Pairing / RF Mode


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

CIntiPW said:


> Update: I'm getting mixed signals. The remote flashes red when a button is pushed indicating IR but I can point the remote at the ceiling or even in the opposite direction from the TiVo and the TiVo responds, which indicates (to me) that they're communicating via RF. Still, when I hit the voice button I get the D400 message. Tis a puzzlement.


A better test is to cover the front of the remote with your palm. IR will reflect off many objects in a room. I have covered the front of my TiVo boxes with wood cut to size and painted flat black. IR does not affect those boxes when I'm using my Premiere. And I'm too lazy to change the channel on the remotes.


----------



## CIntiPW (May 12, 2021)

JoeKustra said:


> A better test is to cover the front of the remote with your palm.


I put my hand about 1/2 inch in front of the remote with my palm and the TiVo responded to commands. Doesn't respond when I actually touch the front with my palm. Not a big deal. I'll just watch TV like a Neanderthal and push the buttons!


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

I have the same problem. For me it is because I am not using the new format but still have the old classic. I wish I had known that before spending the extra money for the voice remote.


----------



## Jim5506 (Oct 3, 2004)

I had the same problem with one of my Bolt OTA receivers, not unpairing, but after a power cord reboot, it finally unpaired and re-connected RF to the Bolt.


----------



## jsquared222 (Dec 2, 2005)

I also struggled pairing my Roamio remotes to my Bolt. I finally got it to work by following these steps:

*First, perform a global reset of your remote control:*

1. Cover the end of the TiVo remote control with your hand or point the remote away from the TV off to avoid inadvertent pairing.
2. Press the *TiVo* button and the *TV Power* button simultaneously until the light at the end of the remote comes on.
3. Press *Thumbs Down* 3 times, followed by *Enter*. The remote light should go out.

*Next, pair the remote to the Tivo:*

MENU > SETTINGS > REMOTE, CABLECARD & DEVICES > REMOTE CONTROL SETUP > Pair your remote with your TiVo box > Follow the onscreen instructions including the need to be within 3 feet of your TiVo.  One foot worked for me.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

jsquared222 said:


> I also struggled pairing my Roamio remotes to my Bolt. I finally got it to work by following these steps:
> 
> *First, perform a global reset of your remote control:*
> 
> ...


I gave up on RF pairing!!!


----------

